

How this work, some ads claims to increase Twitter followers or Facebook fans? - gopalanj

Am seeing some ads that some businesses claim they can increase twitter followers or facebook fans?  How this works?  Are they are scam?
======
tbgvi
Well... it probably depends on how they claim to get these followers/fans.

If all you have to do is pay money, then yes it's a 'scam'. While it isn't
really a scam because I'm sure they'll get you more followers or fans, they'll
all be bots or fake accounts.

If they're some kind of social marketing agency, then it could be legitimate.
That being said, there isn't any magic to engaging potential customers with
social networking. There's plenty of free resources that can help give you
advice.

The main difference is whether you're getting followers/fans that are actually
interested and engaging with what you're doing. You want quality, not
quantity.

